# My new Koi Swordtails



## koisworedtails (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi everyone I just received my new koi swordtails yesterday. I received one male and 2 females. My question is that the male is swimming all around and for the most part the females on hanging on the bottom of the tank. I really haven't seen the male going after them. As far as tank mates I have an algae eater a mystery snail and 3 red ruby ramson snails. My ph is about 6.4 and my temp is 78 degrees. I am running a sponge filter along with an eclipse hood filter. My nitrite is safe as well as my anmoinia. The tank has been set up for about 4 months. Is this normal? They are not pregenant yet. They are in a 20 gallon tank. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ouch.

Well, a pH of 6.4 isn't exactly what swordtails prefer.
Actually, it isn't even close to what swordtails prefer.
They might adapt to it eventually, but swords should have around 7.2-7.4 for optimum results.

It's not unusual for different fish in a new batch to acclimate to the new tank at different rates, so it's not unusual to see situations like the one you're seeing.


----------



## koisworedtails (Dec 27, 2005)

What should i do. Should I try to raise the ph?


Eric


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I would, if it were me. The algae eater may not like the increase tho, depending on exact species!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

add a shellshell to ur filter, it's a natural way to raise pH


----------

